# Cydectin Sheep Drench for Goats?



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

I was told to alternate Cydectin and Valbazen to deworm. The instructions are for sheep. I just want to make sure that I am using the correct product and not going to harm my very small but loved herd of 2. Also, how can I get the appetite up on these girls? :cake:I know people that have given their wethers Ensure.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Only worm when needed. Worming on a schedule creates resistance. Getting a fecal done and then treating appropriately is the best way.

Did you just bring the goats home? Did the seller send some hay and grain home or tell you what they use?


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Ksalvagno, do you know what the milk with hold time is on sheep Cydectin drench ?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't think there is one.


----------

